# Fireplace insert woodstove and chimney liner



## 500dollar744ti (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi there, I am new to the forum and looking for advice.

Growing up we always had a fire going but I could never convince my parents to get a woodstove.  Now, I have just purchased my first house and have been having fires in the fireplace for 2 seasons and I love the warmth.  The problem is that it burns too much wood without making much heat.  I believe all the heat is going up the chimney.

I just purchased a Treemont insert woodstove and installed it.  It draws well and does not smoke, but I'm wondering what I need to do to, if anything to fix my chimney liner situation.

I purchased this home one year ago and the previous owner had a full stainless steel, insulated chimney liner installed.  I have inspected the installation and can verify the liner goes the full length of the chimney but I have no way to connect the stove to the liner.  Meaning, the area between the stove and the beginning of the liner is open.

I've been using it like this no problem and was under the impression it was ok because I have the chimney liner.  Again, I have no draw or smoke problem.  How do I get the stove connected to the liner and how urgent is it that I do this?


----------



## mellow (Dec 31, 2014)

Stop using it and take some pictures and upload them.  Not safe to use like this.

Stove needs to be connected to the liner.


----------



## 500dollar744ti (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, can someone elaborate on where I might buy the connecting parts, is there an online store?  Also why is it a problem to not have it connected?


----------



## mellow (Dec 31, 2014)

That is why I was asking for pics, don't know what you need till I have eyes on it. Many good online retailers,  I use http://www.rockfordchimneysupply.com/ for my parts.

Right now you have what we call a slammer install, this usually creates a bunch of creosote due to cooling flue gasses, that big opening it exhausts to cools down the flue gasses.  If it has a proper sized liner connected to the stove the gasses stay warmer and creates a stronger draft. You also have to worry about CO poisoning if the draft reverses since it is cooler.

Slammer installs are a thing of the past since they created so many chimney fires.

Here are some writeups:
http://www.chim-flex.com/Chimney-Liners.cfm
http://www.chimneys.com/articles/what-you-need-to-know-about-steel-chimney-liners


----------



## 500dollar744ti (Jan 3, 2015)

What the stove has is an 8" outlet that's flush so I'm going to need some sort of adapter.

The insulated chimney liner was installed so it begins at the top of the smoke chamber, where the original tile liner began.  Please excuse my terminology if it's inaccurate, this is all new to me.

What I would like to know is if I can use flexible stainless pipe to connect the stove to the chimney liner?  And if it is okay to reduce the stove outlet from 8" to 6" so fitting everything won't be so tight?

Here are a couple pictures.


----------



## bholler (Jan 3, 2015)

what size liner is in the chimney? Was i lined to be used as an open fireplace?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Jan 4, 2015)

You should be able to get a connector/adapter to add a section of flexible liner and another adapter to fit your stove.

You may run into issues getting the liner past the damper framework.

I installed a wood stove into my fireplace which had an 8 X 12" flue.  I got an ovalized flexible liner that fit right past the damper with room to spare.

Rockford will take orders for custom parts you might want to give them a call.

Also, I recommend insulating the entire liner.


----------



## bholler (Jan 4, 2015)

i cant see how you would connet to that liner if it was done properly as an open fireplace liner


----------



## 500dollar744ti (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes, the liner was installed to be used as an open fireplace, it is already insulated.  I just need to figure out how to connect the stove to it.  

Is it possible to insert a smaller diameter SS liner into what is already there and then insulate and seal where it meets?


----------



## bholler (Jan 5, 2015)

500dollar744ti said:


> Is it possible to insert a smaller diameter SS liner into what is already there and then insulate and seal where it meets?



not sure how you would do that and get it sealed well enough


----------



## begreen (Jan 5, 2015)

You are not supposed to reduce flue size, especially with a big stove that may be used as a fireplace with the doors open. Do you have the manual? My guess is there are specific instructions about reducing the flue.


----------



## 500dollar744ti (Jan 6, 2015)

I have no manual for the stove.  I don't think it was designed to be used with the door open to heat like an open fire.

this is what I am looking at to connect the stove to my chimney liner.


----------



## bholler (Jan 6, 2015)

Is that reducer to go onto the stove?  What size liner is that peice and what size is the existing liner?


----------



## 500dollar744ti (Jan 6, 2015)

im not sure of the measure of my liner nor am i sure of the measure of that piece pictured.  it is something i saw on craigslist.  the reducer would be going on the stove side though.  the piece pictured looks like a 8" to 6" reducer with 6" round flex pipe that transitions to 6" oval pipe.


----------



## FishKiller (Jan 6, 2015)

you would need to measure your liner, try from the top of the chimney.  it looks like an 8"x6" imo.  so an 8" reduced to a 6" and then squeezed into an oval won't do it for you. you need to remember that your looking for a good seal. you might need to order flex pipe with an 8" input and an 8"x6" output. either way, you need the measurements to get it right.  stop running your stove with an open stove pipe right into your chimney.  stoves and fireplaces are very different.


----------



## bholler (Jan 6, 2015)

The existing one looks allot larger It is at least 8 by 12 but i think it looks larger.  And it is going to be way to big for a stove you need to drop a properly sized liner down inside it.  And no if that is an 8" outlet on the stove you cant fun a 6" liner on it


----------

